
Millions of lines of code - gii2
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/million-lines-of-code/
======
omilu
The biggest thing on this list is the entire google code base at 2 billion
lines of code.

But in the footnote the human genome is 3,300 billion lines of code, amazing.

------
quantum_state
Impressive ... really lots of lube of code ... thanks for sharing ..

